# How long until a bug apears in the bugtracker?



## Kringel (Nov 13, 2012)

Two days ago I reported two bugs with the FreeBSD bugtracker. I got two confirmation mails, each with a link to the bugreport that is supposed to be created.

I tried that links instantly and they just told me "No PRs Matched Query". So I assumed the bugs are moderated because of spam and have to be reviewed until they appear in the bugtracker.

Yesterday the bugtracker was unreachable for some hours. And today my bugreports still are not found. Are they lost? Is it normal it takes so long until that links in confirmation mails work? The mail says "You can access the state of your problem report at any time
via this link". In my case this obviously is not true.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2012)

No, they should be available instantly. I'm guessing the problems they had yesterday has something to do with it.


----------



## Kringel (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn. I feared that. Unfortunately I have not copied the reports somewhere else. So now I have to write them again.

I am a bit angry because I saw no news that tells about problems with the bugtracker. It would have been nice to be informed that this and that has gone wrong, how long it will take to be repaired and what the effects on the users are.

The bugtracker (and other services) for a OS that is intended to run on servers should not fail without a good explanation


----------



## NewGuy (Nov 13, 2012)

I have found that it usually takes several hours for bug reports to become accessible. I've submitted a few dozen over the past couple of years and it always takes several hours before the link I'm e-mailed works.


----------



## Kringel (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok. But my bugreports are now 48 hours old and the links still do not work... but I will wait a day or so before creating new ones.

At the moment it seems bug 173555 is last visible bug. My bugs come a view numbers later.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here csup is not updating any ports.  It has been so for about twelve hours maybe... (Tuesday 13th Nov.).  Don't know if it is relevant...
...
The cvsweb  links from freebsd.org are also broken.  UPDATING maybe has a clue... unsure. Can't get it yet.


----------



## Kringel (Nov 13, 2012)

And still the news on http://www.freebsd.org tells only about new commiters and and the last RC.

It really worries me that nobody thinks it is neccessary to explain what is goning on. Technical problems happen, I know that and I accept that. But the FreeBSD team should be so polite and explain it.

I dont konw, maybe I have to subscribe to some mailing list or so to get that news... but that would be bad. What is the news section on the mainpage for?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Work is being done on those servers, I just found out.


----------

